# It's been a year



## DCBluesman (Nov 19, 2006)

Over a year ago, many of us participated in a Fundraising event for Cook Children's Medical Center in Dallas, Texas by donating pens.  Over 150 pens from around the world were gathered and delivered to the hospital to be auctioned for the benefit of their Foundation.  

There was excellent press coverage of the delivery, but we have heard precious little since.  We did get a message delivered second-hand about 6 months ago.  After that, nothing.  I know the stories about some of the pens.  I remember the posts of the caring that went into making them.  

I'm just wondering whatever happened.  What was the final result?  If anyone in the Dallas-Fort Worth area has the time, could you make some calls and see if the foundation could give us an update.  The Foundation is a 501(c)3 organization, so they must keep records.

A personal note, maybe sent to Jeff so he can scan it in for all to read, would be a nice way to finish the benefit.  *It sure would make me feel better to know how well we honored young Noah.*


----------



## rtjw (Nov 19, 2006)

Lou, the foundation will be sending me a end of year report about the auctions ad the amount that has been made. I  have posted several times about this and continue to say that all pens were delivered and that when all pens are auctioned off there will be an announcement with the total made. You continue to make posts about this and have insinuated before that nothing was done. Nothing could be further from the truth. If you have questions about it, why not contact me. You know my email and know my number. Could it be that you just want to try and damage my reputation. That is what you told me over the phone you were going to try and do. Do you remeber that conversation?


----------



## jeff (Nov 19, 2006)

Careful...


----------



## rtjw (Nov 19, 2006)

Jeff, I am being careful. Carefulnot to reach through this screen and choking the living crap out of Lou. You and I have spoke about this ebfore several times. 

If you want to delete my posts about calling him that you can. But please dont delete the post saying where I tried calling him and he hung up. It proves that he doesnt want answers he wants to start something.


----------



## coach (Nov 19, 2006)

Nothing better to do on the East coast on a Sunday I guess.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 19, 2006)

I'd like answers too Lou.


----------



## rtjw (Nov 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />I'd like answers too Lou.



If you want answers call and I will tell you anything you want.


----------



## chisel (Nov 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Over a year ago, many of us participated in a Fundraising event for Cook Children's Medical Center in Dallas, Texas by donating pens.  Over 150 pens from around the world were gathered and delivered to the hospital to be auctioned for the benefit of their Foundation.
> 
> There was excellent press coverage of the delivery, but we have heard precious little since.  We did get a message delivered second-hand about 6 months ago.  After that, nothing.  I know the stories about some of the pens.  I remember the posts of the caring that went into making them.
> ...



It seems to me that you don't need to live in Texas to call the Hospital. I found all of the contact info through a quick Google search. Why not just call them yourself?


----------



## coach (Nov 19, 2006)

But Chisel, that wouldn't bring grief to Johnny and cause Jeff to have to babysit!!!


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Nov 19, 2006)

Has this horse not been whipped enough already?


----------



## DCWoodworks (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubdrvrkev_
> <br />Has this horse not been whipped enough already?



Obviously not....some people have to keep bringing it up.


----------



## kf4knf (Nov 20, 2006)

I joined several months back.. I know little about this situation but I will say this.

One of the first posts I read after joining was one on this very topic.  It made me seriously reconsider what kind of group this is.[B)]  Please, if someone is going to make personal attacks, could they at least do it through email?

I know everyone wants answers on the status of this... Lets go about getting them in a nice, no-hostile manner.

I am off my soap box now. []


----------



## Darley (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




Ditto!!. But I'm affraid Johnny I can't call you ( sorry I don't want to put gun powder in the fire here,) but it would be nice to know the end of this story, you did a great work for this and I really appreciated for your effort and will support you again if need
 any cut out newspapper or mag about this fund raising in your area? will be a pleasure to read them, Thanks and no heart feelling, Regards


----------



## Jcraigg (Nov 20, 2006)

This is the reason I dont post.I can remember this at the start and I couldn't make a pen worthy, so I didnt get involved as i have improved that is with the help of the PS and also the IAP. I would donate now,wasn't this the one that had updates and some pictures later on? With RTJW explaining that it would be at  the end of the year when all info was released.well we are close to the end of the year but not there yet. If memory serves me correct when you deal with these type of orginazations it will still take a while after the end of the year still.It is a shame that a few are worried and i dont understand

 1 are you affraid your pens didn't make it to auction? I hope not because the pictures showed they did

 2 Is there some EGO wanting to know whos sold for the most. I hope not as this is for a good cause KIDS

 3 Is this something to attack because of a personal agenda. again I hope not it is still about children with sickness

   maybe none of My business but this is why I dont post or say much as petty stuff like this. Johnny and Coach and anyone else if you thinf I am out of line I am sorry
I should mind my own business. I think it was a exceptional thing to do as I'm sure you took time and money from your own pocket to do this.


 Johnny now maybe you understand why I sit back quiet all the time


  Jeff if you think you should remove this post please do so.


                  Jeff Craigg


----------



## Darley (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jcraigg_
> <br />This is the reason I dont post.I can remember this at the start and I couldn't make a pen worthy, so I didnt get involved as i have improved that is with the help of the PS and also the IAP. I would donate now,wasn't this the one that had updates and some pictures later on? With RTJW explaining that it would be at  the end of the year when all info was released.well we are close to the end of the year but not there yet. If memory serves me correct when you deal with these type of orginazations it will still take a while after the end of the year still.It is a shame that a few are worried and i dont understand
> 
> 1 are you affraid your pens didn't make it to auction? I hope not because the pictures showed they did
> ...




You're a funny cocky []


----------



## jeffj13 (Nov 20, 2006)

I wasn't involved in the charity event,however, it was an awfully nice thing to do.  Johnny is to be commended for organizaing it.

That being said, I have read and reread Lou's post several times and I do not see any personal attack.  He didn't mention anyone's name.  He didn't allege that the pens were not delivered (in fact he stated they were).  He didn't ask which pen sold for the most money.  He asked for an update. While not specifically stated, it seemed that all he wants to know is how much was raised.  After not hearing anything for 6 months, that does not seem unreasonable.  Frankly, although I don't have any skin in this game, I wouldn't mind knowing how much money my fellow IAP members raised for charity.  

With respect to individual persons calling the hospital or Johnny directly for updates, that doesn't seem feasible.  Since the solicitation occurred publically through the forum, updates should happen the same way.

Just my opinion.

jeff


----------



## JimGo (Nov 20, 2006)

Having a single person who was previously involved in interfacing with the hospital be the person who calls the hospital also helps eliminate the hospital fielding 50+ requests for information.


----------



## Dario (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeffj13_
> <br />I wasn't involved in the charity event,however, it was an awfully nice thing to do.  Johnny is to be commended for organizaing it.
> 
> That being said, I have read and reread Lou's post several times and I do not see any personal attack.  He didn't mention anyone's name.  He didn't allege that the pens were not delivered (in fact he stated they were).  He didn't ask which pen sold for the most money.  He asked for an update. While not specifically stated, it seemed that all he wants to know is how much was raised.  After not hearing anything for 6 months, that does not seem unreasonable.  Frankly, although I don't have any skin in this game, I wouldn't mind knowing how much money my fellow IAP members raised for charity.
> ...


Jeff,

Good post and I agree.

I too can't see a "hook" on the post but RTJW seems to believe otherwise and took it.  If Johnny is right, only Lou would really know. It hopefully is as it seem and nothing but an update request.

It is for a good cause...let us avoid tainting it. Lighten up guys! []


----------



## airrat (Nov 20, 2006)

Kevin you going to make me pull out my beating a dead horse smiley?  ok


<br />


<br /> 


BTW Johnny I too am always looking for updates on this.  I just want to know it all went well and we helped raise good money.  I dont post anything due to not wanting a flamefest to start.  Cannot call you due to not knowing your number.  So I sit patiently.


----------



## rtjw (Nov 20, 2006)

I understand your post Jeff, Jin, dario and Airrat. But you dontknow the behind the scenes emails and phone calls I have had with Lou. One in particular, Lou said he was going to do whatever he could do to make me and TPS look bad. I have updated everyone anytime I have talked to the hospital. And I will continue to do so. Anyone is welcome to call me via my cell 817 648 4690. I manage a funeral home o I may not be able to talk long But I will call you back if I cant. I have posted my home number, cell number, address, email and everything else up before and I will do again if necessary.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Over a year ago, many of us participated in a Fundraising event for Cook Children's Medical Center in Dallas, Texas by donating pens.  Over 150 pens from around the world were gathered and delivered to the hospital to be auctioned for the benefit of their Foundation.
> 
> There was excellent press coverage of the delivery, but we have heard precious little since.  We did get a message delivered second-hand about 6 months ago.  After that, nothing.  I know the stories about some of the pens.  I remember the posts of the caring that went into making them.
> ...



It's not about rtjw, coach, chisel, dubdrvkev,DCWoodworks or any other person on the site.  It's about 100 (give or take) turners who spent their time, money and talent on what they hoped would be a significant fundraiser.  It's about a Foundation's promise and their accountability to keep us informed.  It's about a fundraising effort in the name of a 7-year old boy whose life was tragically cut short.  It's also about closure.  

A friend on the site, who is retired and lives reasonably close to the Center, has committed to making the calls and visiting in person, if need be.  There are answers.  I just hope they are as positive as the spirit that brought this project together in the first place.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 20, 2006)

Johnny,
As I've said many times before, I am glad you ran the benefit, and if I had it to do over again, I'd still contribute.  That being said, in light of everything that's transpired over the past year, I would certainly feel funny calling you about an update for this, and I'd also feel funny about pestering the hospital for an update, too.  I wouldn't want to sour their feelings about our benefit by me periodically asking them what's going on (I can be kind of annoying some times when I get into "that" mode!), and I especially wouldn't want my inquiries to repeat those of others here or at TPS (wastes a lot of time on their part, as well as all of us contributors).  And to be clear, with respect to not calling you, it's nothing personal - I feel funny calling Lou, MDWine, Draken, and most of the others I know from IAP as well.  I know they, and you, are busy, and I don't want to distract by asking about something that is tangential to both your work and our shared hobby.

Would you mind agreeing to pop back periodically, say every 3 months or so, with an update?  I know I'm always excited to know where things stand, and especially if/when there is a final total, how much was raised.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Johnny,
> As I've said many times before, I am glad you ran the benefit, and if I had it to do over again, I'd still contribute.  That being said, in light of everything that's transpired over the past year, I would certainly feel funny calling you about an update for this, and I'd also feel funny about pestering the hospital for an update, too.  I wouldn't want to sour their feelings about our benefit by me periodically asking them what's going on (I can be kind of annoying some times when I get into "that" mode!), and I especially wouldn't want my inquiries to repeat those of others here or at TPS (wastes a lot of time on their part, as well as all of us contributors).  And to be clear, with respect to not calling you, it's nothing personal - I feel funny calling Lou, MDWine, Draken, and most of the others I know from IAP as well.  I know they, and you, are busy, and I don't want to distract by asking about something that is tangential to both your work and our shared hobby.
> 
> Would you mind agreeing to pop back periodically, say every 3 months or so, with an update?  I know I'm always excited to know where things stand, and especially if/when there is a final total, how much was raised.



Spoken like a true "arbitrator"!  

Hope it gets a positive response![][]


----------



## rtjw (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman
> I just hope they are as positive as the spirit that brought this project together in the first place.
> _


_

I am sure your not insinuating anything here, huh? Lou, go ahead and call the foundation. If anyone wants to, they can call Tammy Gass at 817 682 4105. I really didnt want to put her number and name up because I dont want her harassed. But go ahead Lou, dont have someone else do it, do it yourself. Or are you a ..... nah, I aint gonna say it Jeff._


----------



## rtjw (Nov 20, 2006)

Also, Lou, dont you ever mention Noah's name agan. Noah was very special to me and his name coming out of your mouth makes me sick. It is a disgrace for you to even say his name much less use it in a sentence.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 20, 2006)

And what would you call your post?????????????


----------



## rtjw (Nov 20, 2006)

It is about defending myself Gary. If you knew of the emails and phone calls I have had you would feel the same way. Lou has tried everything to make me look bad. I'd love to see everyone that has gotten a nasty gram to speak up and show what kind of person he really is.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 20, 2006)

That's the key---I do not care about you---I do not enjoy anything you have ever posted-----Heck I can not understand why in the heck you post at this site---don't you have your own.
And your keyboard Rambo is very sad.
If you want to know the truth---I feel sorry for you.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice try, JimGo!

We're off to the sandbox again!!!![:0][:0][:0]


----------



## rtjw (Nov 20, 2006)

Well said Gary. I dont need to post on here. I have placed a call to Jeff and will ask him to delete every post on here I have ever made. I will also ask him to delete my username. I have thoroughly enjoyed many people here and have made many friends. But there are a few that are bent on causing has much trouble as possible. Those few can have the forum. My name has been run through the mud enough.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />It is about defending myself Gary. If you knew of the emails and phone calls I have had you would feel the same way. Lou has tried everything to make me look bad. I'd love to see everyone that has gotten a nasty gram to speak up and show what kind of person he really is.



I'm one. And, I guarantee, they don't come much nastier.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Well said Gary. I dont need to post on here. I have placed a call to Jeff and will ask him to delete every post on here I have ever made. I will also ask him to delete my username. I have thoroughly enjoyed many people here and have made many friends. But there are a few that are bent on causing has much trouble as possible. Those few can have the forum. My name has been run through the mud enough.



What we say and do in life CANNOT be deleted.

If you choose to stay in YOUR back yard, you can make and live by whatever rules you wish.  BUT, even there, the things you have written, the projects you have undertaken, live on and remain part of your legacy-

Good or bad.

Others make those judgments, that's called "society" and you gain from it a "reputation".  Also, good or bad.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, I guess I've quiet long enough.  I consider Lou a good friend, one who has always been more than willing to share his knowledge and support.  I was pretty new at this when this charity thing came up last year and after seeing a few pictures decided that my meager efforts were not up to even the least of what I saw.  As time has gone by, I'm glad I didn't because, as I recall, some things about it changed.  I don't necessarily blame that on Johnny, he may not have known all the details of what the foundation was going to do with the pens once they had them.  But, if he did know, well.....  It is another example of why I don't donate my work to any charity that isn't local.  If it's local, I can have some small amount of control.

I can say that I have been personally disappointed in my attempted dealings with Johnny trying to buy Axis antler.  Several ignored emails don't leave me with a good impression.  And his numerous rantings here haven't tended to impress me very much either, it's easy to be brave through the safety of the internet.


----------



## kf4knf (Nov 20, 2006)

Nothing like a crappy thread like this to tarnisht he IAP reputation! [!][!]

Lets keep it professional or out of site...


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 20, 2006)

Maybe if Lou had a question he could have worded it a little bit differently.  I was not around when this happened and after reading Lou's original post here as well as the responses I have to agree with Johnny and Coach and the others.  It does seem like a personal attack.  Lou knew who organized it and ran it.  He should have directed the questions differently or emailed Johnny.  You can see it in the title of this topic.  "It's been a Year"  You might as well have posted "Where the he** are the answers Johnny".  

It's kinda sad that those that aren't allowed to participate in TPS won't either respond or have anything positive to say about Johnny or the TPS and continue to put him and the site down and you know who you are (a lot of us do based on responses and posts you make without knowing the history).  If you have an issue with Johhny take it up with him personally as he has indicated he will answer any questions you have rather than continue to post in the forums and get everybody riled up.


----------



## loglugger (Nov 20, 2006)

This whole thread is a bunch of hogwash. Has anyone ever heard of patience? A year or two years Johnny has no control over what the Foundation is doing or what there time table is. Johnny said that the foundation would give him a update at the year end. Most places that could be clear into March before they get everything down into year end reports. Again why the impatience? This isnâ€™t the first time this has come up and was hashed out before. Johnny and friends did a very nice thing but a few have just got to keep pushing the buttons.
Have a little patience.    
Bob


----------

